# EBRams



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how they get the electric blue ram do they breed true or do you have to breed one back to a normal blue ram. Is anyone breeding them. Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Does anyone know how they get the electric blue ram do they breed true or do you have to breed one back to a normal blue ram. Is anyone breeding them. Thanks


I read somewhere that they have been line-bred and they breed true. Male and female has the same color but the female has a oval shape body profile and the male tend to be slightly more elongated.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> I read somewhere that they have been line-bred and they breed true. Male and female has the same color but the female has a oval shape body profile and the male tend to be slightly more elongated.


Thanks I have a pair so I was just wondering. I will do some research just wondered if anyone has bred them thanks again.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

A friend of mine in the US has breed these EBR and so far 3 spawns and all 100% true EBR. Good luck with your breeding project.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> A friend of mine in the US has breed these EBR and so far 3 spawns and all 100% true EBR. Good luck with your breeding project.


Thanks for the info


----------

